# Budgie breakout



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

After getting back from school I always give Echo some millet at his door, recently around the time I get back from school he has been really exited to see me and will follow me round the room by watching me and jumping round his cage.
Today when I opened the door to give Echo his millet he ate the millet then climbed out by himself. This was the first time he'd done this and I really wasn't expecting it, the doors were still open and my cat was in the room. Echo flew round the room once before landing on the top of his cage. Once he had landed I closed the doors and kicked the cat out.Fudge (my cat) didn't have a clue what was going on.
Since the room was pretty much safe I decided to let Echo stretch his wings, the only hazards were on the ground for me to trip over so Echo was fine. I've recently started training Echo to fly to me, he usually only comes out once a week for an hour so training started at the weekend. Today after only a few minutes Echo flew to me from the other side of the room. 
After a little bit longer I used part of a broken ring toy to hold the cage door open and put Echo away. He then went strait back to the door asking for more millet(which he then got).


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Echo seems to be a very cheeky and adventurous boy! I'm glad everything went well! Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like your making great progress, glad to hear the unexpected flight didn't end in tragedy...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicola that must be so exciting for you.I am very happy that he is coming out for you... But please make sure that your cat is out of the room when you have your budgie out as you don't know when the cat will turn on your bird but it may not happen but just to be on the safe side put your cat in another room to play when you have your budgie out...... We would love to see some photos of your beautiful guy... He sounds like he has a lot of personality. I am sure you will bond with your cute little bird in no time...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that Echo has decided to explore his realm! I agree, though, Fudge may seem harmless but now that you know Echo likes to fly around, I would check and double-check he's not in the room, just in case  

I'm sure he's so happy flying around and you're doing great training him  They're so smart, aren't they? 

Hope to see some pictures of the handsome man soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Now that you know Echo is willing and able to come out of his cage, I would suggest you always ensure Fudge is safely out of the room with the door latched before you open Echo's cage door.

It only takes a split second for an "unexpected" flight or landing to end in a total disaster when there is a cat in the room. 
For Echo's well-being, you'll want to be extra vigilant from now on. 

Good job on your adventure, Echo! :urock:*


----------

